# ITP 589 m/s vs. Zillas



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys, going to put some new tires and wheels on the Brute. 

Buddy had ITP 589 m/s on his suzuki and he loved them. He could go anywhere and they looked sick. I was pretty much dead set on getting myself a set, but then I started reading reviews on the Zillas. 

I ride a lot of trails, nasty slick hardpack clay hill climbs with rocks, some mud but not deep enough for snorkels. I need a lot of stability, and the width and footprint of the 589s is a big plus. The Zillas seem a bit skinnier. 

My main concern is the weight of the 589s. I love the 650 and how quick it is on the trails, and being able to wheelie and jump. Basically I am concerned about turning my Brute into a **** boat anchor. 

Are the Zillas really that much lighter? Or would I not really notice the difference? They will be mounted on 12" ITP Delta blacks. 

If I got the 589s could I gain back all the lost power and maybe more, with a pipe and rejet? What yall think? Thanks in advance


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ive had both and if you ride hard pack mud then go with the zillas they have sips in the tread where the 589s do not.The 589s are a bullet proof tire though.


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

brutemike said:


> Ive had both and if you ride hard pack mud then go with the zillas they have sips in the tread where the 589s do not.The 589s are a bullet proof tire though.


Were the Zillas noticeably lighter? I like the fact the 589s are nearly indestructible, we have a lot of sharp rocks and boulders here. Its a stock tires worst nightmare. Are the Zillas quite I bit skinnier than the 589s? Thats just the impression I get looking at pictures, those 589s are realllly wide


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I would personally go with the 589 harder compound and will wear like iron plus if you like to rip around corners your going to start tearing the zillas if you like to spin and slide....I owned zillas and brother has 589 both great all around tires I just think the zillas might fall apart on ya before the others.....as far as mud they both do it good but zillas would def get the upper hand


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> I would personally go with the 589 harder compound and will wear like iron plus if you like to rip around corners your going to start tearing the zillas if you like to spin and slide....I owned zillas and brother has 589 both great all around tires I just think the zillas might fall apart on ya before the others.....as far as mud they both do it good but zillas would def get the upper hand


Thanks for the response man. Yeah there are a lot of tight little fire roads here that we fly around on, good corners, etc. Def like bringing the back end of the Brute around. How much power will I really lose with them? What size do yall recommend? I was looking at 27s or 28s


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Just go with 28 both tires are not heavy and you can still rip around on it with no carnage for the most part....I recommend 28" 589 with vfj #1 secondary spring can't remember or not but if you can get the 589 with a 14" wheel I would recommend that since you rip and stuff that way you don't have so much tire roll....let us know what you get and get some pics up


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I've got 28" Zillas and love them big time not to heavy and a great all round tire.

There are two problems with them they are extremely soft so they wear quickly and the rim guard isn't the greatest, But they work amazing in all terrain hard pack, rock, mud and anything else you can throw at them.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Zillas do get torn up a lot easier I had lots of slices in my tread.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Think we helped ya enough now lol so next post should be a pic of your bike with new treads lol


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> Think we helped ya enough now lol so next post should be a pic of your bike with new treads lol


Hahaha! Thanks man I appreciate it... 

Pretty much got it down to 589s or Executioners. Exes are quite a bit cheaper, bout $150. I will post pics as soon as I get em!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

My lil cousin has the kendas....another great tire with awesome rim guard....


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> My lil cousin has the kendas....another great tire with awesome rim guard....


Man haha I know, I have read a ton of great reviews on them. 

And for the price they are pretty darn tempting..


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

i didnt like the kenda only good for straight line running with no sidewall tread and too hard


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

brutepower95 said:


> i didnt like the kenda only good for straight line running with no sidewall tread and too hard


Thats for the info, that does seem to be a major complaint.


----------

